# Woo hoo! A perfect match!



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Got my new DecalGirl skin today, Autumn Dots, in the hope that it would match my green Borsa Bella bag. I had the Fantasy Green skin, which, from the picture on DecalGirl's website, looked like a good match, but the green it was in reality was a completely different shade and clashed horribly with my bag. It was driving me crazy.

But Autumn Dots matches perfectly, and I am thrilled!!!




























Now I just need my black M-Edge Prodigy and my Kindle pimpage will be complete!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Those two REALLY look good together! I'm so happy it worked out.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Cute Cute, Cute Cute Cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

They were definitely made for each other, looks fantastic!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, that's really a nice combo.  Grats


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, those match perfectly and look so good together.


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks great Britt!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

The Ultimate combo right there


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice combination.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

How elegant! A perfect match! 

The skin does not look as shiny as mentioned in other owners comments?  
(The main reason I have put off ordering one!!!) Do they tend to vary in the amount of gloss, does it depend on the pattern or is it not noticeable in your photo?

Also, has anyone purchased the Noreve cover and if so, worth the wait?


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry - didn't notice that Gwen had posted an update for the Noreve cover!  (Can anyone tell I'm VERY new at this?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a Noreve for my ipod touch and it was worth the wait. Hopefully they'll be announcing the K2 covers this week. I think I need one in orange.


----------



## Sunflower42479 (Mar 2, 2009)

I do believe that I'm drooling!  This is a great combo!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Really looks nice. They look like they were made for each other.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Kendra said:


> The skin does not look as shiny as mentioned in other owners comments?
> (The main reason I have put off ordering one!!!) Do they tend to vary in the amount of gloss, does it depend on the pattern or is it not noticeable in your photo?


It's slightly glossy, moreso than in the picture (didn't want to use flash because the flash distorts the colors) but I don't really notice it.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love the colors! I just ordered the naked kindle sleeve in retro....I wonder if I can find a skin to match....my kindle is still NAKED!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

maybe I could get the flower bursts decal?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Love this!  You have such great taste and I'm happy for you the that shades match each other.

What a pretty Kindle.


----------

